# Lemurien



## ZX-6R (Feb 9, 2012)

My Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/christophefaugere/
My Website http://www.christophefaugere.com


----------



## idea_hamster (Feb 9, 2012)

I like the way the subject is framed by bokeh both in front and back.

Although the bokeh of the diagonal leaves is a bit odd -- with light/dark striping rather than a more even blur. It's not quite moiré but rather seems to be that the light areas around the leaves have overlapped in the middle creating a bright center.

Do we think this is the nature of the 70-200f4? Would the f2.8 look similar?


----------

